# Latest Drunk Amazon Purchase



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh well. I'll give it a test drive today.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> Oh well. I'll give it a test drive today.



At least they make you do a swipe now. 

That one click ordering was a real troublemaker.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Toli said:


> At least they made do you have to swipe now.
> 
> That one click ordering was a real troublemaker.


 A simple push of the button..
I really have to watch that :smile:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

What is it>????>


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> What is it>????>


 Teeny tiny welder.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I was going to guess a hot shot.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Grab some 6010 and have at it. Let us know how it works!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ironandfire said:


> Oh well. I'll give it a test drive today.


a neverlast piece of schit welder.( or is it a pipe thawing machine?).you should have bought a lincoln, how much was that garbage?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

jakewilcox said:


> Grab some 6010 and have at it. Let us know how it works!


 I like it. Really impressed, As and added bonus it fits in the Passat with a bandsaw and grinders.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> a neverlast piece of schit welder.( or is it a pipe thawing machine?).you should have bought a lincoln, how much was that garbage?


 Is it coni suer or con a sewer ? Enlighten me. 
Replacing my Maxstar would have put me over a grand, Miller, Lincoln, HTP whatever. This, unit comes in at under $400.00 with a new welding hood with smoke hole.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> a neverlast piece of schit welder.( or is it a pipe thawing machine?).you should have bought a lincoln, how much was that garbage?


 People mock the size of it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve been looking for a small welder for some years. Don’t care if it’s a Miller or Lincoln. I’ve seen a few come up on Craigslist for a couple hundred bucks, always too late.

Back when I was in the electric motor business we had a pos welder from harbor freight come through under warranty. My buddy spent the better part of a day diagnosing it. Called them with the part number... ended up receiving a whole new welder instead of the part....


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve been looking for a small welder for some years. Don’t care if it’s a Miller or Lincoln. I’ve seen a few come up on Craigslist for a couple hundred bucks, always too late.
> 
> Back when I was in the electric motor business we had a pos welder from harbor freight come through under warranty. My buddy spent the better part of a day diagnosing it. Called them with the part number... ended up receiving a whole new welder instead of the part....


 These little things have come along way. I was going for the AHP 160st which is $100 cheaper. Apparently they're sold out. 
Hell, even the Harbor Freight units get decent reports. As far as longevity, I can't answer that but will keep you posted. 
Have tools will travel.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ironandfire said:


> Is it coni suer or con a sewer ? Enlighten me.
> Replacing my Maxstar would have put me over a grand, Miller, Lincoln, HTP whatever. This, unit comes in at under $400.00 with a new welding hood with smoke hole.


it comes down to personal choice, if you like it then great, but just know its limitations and if it breaks good luck with warranty, that has been a big issue with neverlast....there have been a ton of complaints on that company, and just go to any welding forum and ask what welders think of it and that will more than answer your question..


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ironandfire said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well. I'll give it a test drive today.
> ...


ShtRnsdownhill: I wouldn’t say this unless I thought you could handle it:
When you post stuff like this, I read your posts in Edgar’s voice (from Men in Black). You just have a way with words. 

Of course, I’m quite sure you’ll say that when I post, you hear my voice as Mini Mouse, or Freddie Mercury, or Micheal Jackson ....that’s fair take your pick.

Ok actually to my point, I have a Miller AirCrafter. It’s a great welder but it takes up a TON of room, draws a TON of power, and is mostly great - I used to do a lot of tig welding at work (s.s. Process piping) with other welders. I do a bunch of tig welding for various hobbies etc. 

My buddy just got a Vulcan from HF (I think most of this stuff is made in the same factory-just a guess). The Vulcan is nice. Like shockingly nice. It is full ac/dc with HF and even wave adjustment for ac. We were welding magnesium last weekend and I’m shocked. It’s less than a quarter of the size and 1/4 the cost of my Miller. Really not bad. And if I was in the market, I’d consider it. 

This is all to say that the offshore stuff is getting better; not sure about putting it in to pro use, but it’s close.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jakewilcox said:


> ShtRnsdownhill: I wouldn’t say this unless I thought you could handle it:
> When you post stuff like this, I read your posts in Edgar’s voice (from Men in Black). You just have a way with words.
> 
> Of course, I’m quite sure you’ll say that when I post, you hear my voice as Mini Mouse, or Freddie Mercury, or Micheal Jackson ....that’s fair take your pick.
> ...


LOL..too funny, I would buy harbor frieght before that neverlast schit, at least you have a ton of retail stores to return for warranty or issues, and harbor had or may still have a 1 year no questions asked return policy, I have both the lincoln square wave 200 and precision tig 225( transformer machine)big and heavy..it all depends what your doing and your budget...I like to buy quality and dont mind spending for it...not all the chicom welders are made the same or in the same factories....
if you want to spend a few hundred on a welder and it lasts a year dont cry about it..thats the bottom line..and yes even miller and lincoln have issues but thats the fluke not the standard...and yes there are made in china parts in both lincoln and miller, but they are speced much higher quality and both those companies stand behind their welders and actually honor their warranties...
PS..I tell it how it is NO filter from me, so the snowflakes can melt if they dont like the way I express myself...not geared to you, just the general audience...


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Got the same issue but mine is with these sleeping pills im on. I got amazon boxes showing up and i dont remeber buying stuff lol
I dont even remeber some of my posts on PZ.
Prob should go back to the doc office.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

canuck92 said:


> Got the same issue but mine is with these sleeping pills im on. I got amazon boxes showing up and i dont remeber buying stuff lol
> I dont even remeber some of my posts on PZ.
> Prob should go back to the doc office.



a while back a drunk guy bought a live cow on ebay..I dont know if he was able to cancel the sale or work something out not to get it...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Got the same issue but mine is with these sleeping pills im on. I got amazon boxes showing up and i dont remeber buying stuff lol
> I dont even remeber some of my posts on PZ.
> Prob should go back to the doc office.


ROTFLMFAO!!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL..too funny, I would buy harbor frieght before that neverlast schit, at least you have a ton of retail stores to return for warranty or issues, and harbor had or may still have a 1 year no questions asked return policy, I have both the lincoln square wave 200 and precision tig 225( transformer machine)big and heavy..it all depends what your doing and your budget...I like to buy quality and dont mind spending for it...not all the chicom welders are made the same or in the same factories....
> if you want to spend a few hundred on a welder and it lasts a year dont cry about it..thats the bottom line..and yes even miller and lincoln have issues but thats the fluke not the standard...and yes there are made in china parts in both lincoln and miller, but they are speced much higher quality and both those companies stand behind their welders and actually honor their warranties...
> PS..I tell it how it is NO filter from me, so the snowflakes can melt if they dont like the way I express myself...not geared to you, just the general audience...


..so what do you do with those big welders ?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ironandfire said:


> ..so what do you do with those big welders ?





I weld for hobby, but when I need brackets to hang pipe or put a cast iron boiler on the wall, I weld up what I need...but mostly I weld for fun and projects and repairs on equipment..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I weld for hobby, but when I need brackets to hang pipe or put a cast iron boiler on the wall, I weld up what I need...but mostly I weld for fun and projects and repairs on equipment..



With all the junk and stuff I play around with and use to build things it always amazes myself and my friends that I don't have a welder.


I do have a stick rod holder, helmet, and some sticks. On an old car I had I hooked three batteries in series and welded the trunk lid catch back on. :biggrin:


I do have a pretty impressive collection of taps though, quite a number of dies too. With what I spent on taps and dies I could easily have bought a nice little welder.




.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> With all the junk and stuff I play around with and use to build things it always amazes myself and my friends that I don't have a welder.
> 
> 
> I do have a stick rod holder, helmet, and some sticks. On an old car I had I hooked three batteries in series and welded the trunk lid catch back on. :biggrin:
> ...


best cheap bullet proof welders are the lincoln a/c tombstone welders( stick only) you can buy em used on craigslist for a few hundred if that much and they last forever, every farmer has one in the barn...


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Some old fence posts.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

My post project.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know what to call it.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ironandfire said:


> I don't know what to call it.


its called a ruler..............:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> I don't know what to call it.





ShtRnsdownhill said:


> its called a ruler..............




It's called a carpenter's square lolz :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:






.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> its called a ruler..............:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


 Nice !


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> It's called a carpenter's square lolz :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Carpenters square, got it ! :smile:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Post project progress. Day One


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> It's called a carpenter's square lolz :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, its a metal square..I dont see him cutting any wood......:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ironandfire said:


> Post project progress. Day One


what are you building? a road warrior truck and those are the front spikes???:vs_laugh:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Scrap from work for an idea. I ran out of fence posts(but I do have the gate), project is on hold till I run gas in the mech room.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll have to wait till maybe 10:30 to start grinding .


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> what are you building? a road warrior truck and those are the front spikes???:vs_laugh:


 Shh ! Harpoons from the sunroof.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Wifey was tired of wild hair. Scheduled a cut in the middle of my obsession.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you need another drunken purchase of a plasma cutter, hypertherm to be exact...


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

It's down to fire watch now.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ironandfire said:


> It's down to fire watch now.


I like that clamping trick with the pipe piece ontop..


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

​


ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I like that clamping trick with the pipe piece ontop..


Me too.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

I woke up so sideways one morning, there was a blow up santa clause an plastic reinndeer in my living room.
To this day i dont know if it was a purchase or a robbery.
Never found a recipt ?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

canuck92 said:


> I woke up so sideways one morning, there was a blow up santa clause an plastic reinndeer in my living room.
> To this day i dont know if it was a purchase or a robbery.
> Never found a recipt ?



your neighbors down the block want it back...:vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> I woke up so sideways one morning, there was a blow up santa clause an plastic reinndeer in my living room.
> To this day i dont know if it was a purchase or a robbery.
> Never found a recipt ?



I got a buddy that says he'll never forget the summer of 1972, and he'll never remember it either! :biggrin:






.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know, grass needs to be taller and thick. It's a start.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Project W


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I really have nothing to add except that anything under 10' is thrown away.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> I really have nothing to add except that anything under 10' is thrown away.



Bruh, don't trash the small stuff. Make a wine rack.

.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Scrap


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Some scrap.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

For making wild yeast starters, ginger bugs and fermenting veggies.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Not Amazon, but eBay. One more game to play at the brewery. I know how to play two player American mahjong, but been watching YouTube on playing traditional.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Not Amazon but ... 
It's missing some parts , does work though.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ironandfire said:


> Not Amazon but ...
> It's missing some parts , does work though.


horizontal milling machine???


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> horizontal milling machine???


 Yep.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ironandfire said:


> Yep.


nice, years ago I bought out a home machine shop when the guy died and family liquidated all his stuff, I got a clausing milling machine, a metal lathe, drill press , tons more tools and drills..all kinds of good stuff..


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> nice, years ago I bought out a home machine shop when the guy died and family liquidated all his stuff, I got a clausing milling machine, a metal lathe, drill press , tons more tools and drills..all kinds of good stuff..


 Cool ! Do you still have them ?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ironandfire said:


> Cool ! Do you still have them ?


yes, I never sell off any equipment...im a tool junky...gota get my fix...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> horizontal milling machine???


First glance i thought surface grinder.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Credit card got hacked.
Makes me second guess all this online shopping.
Paranoid about work van break ins, cedit card scam the CRA just got hacked...everybody wants are $hit


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> First glance i thought surface grinder.


im sure you could throw some grinding stones on and go at it....


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Credit card got hacked.
> Makes me second guess all this online shopping.
> Paranoid about work van break ins, cedit card scam the CRA just got hacked...everybody wants are $hit


You need to use paypal. I have been using it for years and it's helped everytime I needed it to. It's very useful for more than just ebay. Paypal withholds the funds for long enough that if there are issues you file a case and get a refund. I'm not even sure how someone would successfully use you paypal without you knowing either since it would alert you to new logins and prevents access from ip addresses that aren't verified as being the ones you use.

One of the best ways to stop people from "hacking" into your online profiles is to use *completely different passwords* on each site/profile and make them long. Write those passwords on a piece of paper and keep it locked up at home.

.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

canuck92 said:


> Credit card got hacked.
> Makes me second guess all this online shopping.
> Paranoid about work van break ins, cedit card scam the CRA just got hacked...everybody wants are $hit


no biggie, my CC has been hacked or used many times, just call CC company and they issue a new card and you are NOT responsible for any fraudulent uses...online shopping is great I buy 80% online and save a ton of $$ so its worth the once in a while CC BS, and if you have several CC then just switch to the next till the hacked one is replaced...pay pal is ok, but if you have a balance of cash from selling online you risk that being hacked and taken...
besides on my CC I get back 2% on every purchase you payoff at the end of the CC month...I dont carry a balance so everything I buy online with a CC is discounted 2% and I just apply that to the next months balance..


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Credit card got hacked.
> ...


Man, what got me was i got my statement in the mail 2 days ago an saw $2,548 charge to it from an ikea in quebec. Then it showed the 2548 was put back into my account. It was dates july 27.
So i called the cc company told me it was compramised and there was a note for it innthe fraud department and they will send me a new one.
So i said to the guy this happend almost a month ago, why didnt you guys call me ? Lol basically just said are bad sorry guy.

I never really did any online shopping untill about 2 years ago, i just did my first e-transfer yesterday and i didnt get an email address untill 2013 lmao. Needless to say im a bit behind with todays tech.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Man, what got me was i got my statement in the mail 2 days ago an saw $2,548 charge to it from an ikea in quebec. Then it showed the 2548 was put back into my account. It was dates july 27.
> So i called the cc company told me it was compramised and there was a note for it innthe fraud department and they will send me a new one.
> So i said to the guy this happend almost a month ago, why didnt you guys call me ? Lol basically just said are bad sorry guy.
> 
> I never really did any online shopping untill about 2 years ago, i just did my first e-transfer yesterday and i didnt get an email address untill 2013 lmao. Needless to say im a bit behind with todays tech.





At least you got your money back. They definitely should have called but the alternative is some companies who wouldn't give you the money back right away and would wait for you to call them so I would count yourself lucky.




.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Does E-bay count??????

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Elite-Tactical-Systems-ETS-CAM-Universal-Rifle-Speed-Loader-ETSCAM-RIFLE/254672654381?hash=item3b4bac502d:g:yrIAAOSwP35fJPA0


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

GAN said:


> Does E-bay count??????
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Elite-Tact...654381?hash=item3b4bac502d:g:yrIAAOSwP35fJPA0


only wusses buy something to help load magazines...LOL...if you cant push the round down then you cant pull the trigger...


----------



## david.gamble (Aug 21, 2020)

lmao glad im not the only one! random packages show up to my house all the time i have no memory of ordering, kind of like christmas!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> only wusses buy something to help load magazines...LOL...if you cant push the round down then you cant pull the trigger...



Just faster, us Old Dudes are getting slower. Besides all my callouses are worn off........:gunsmilie:


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Just got the 1-3/4 sds max cordless rotary hammer, bought it sober though.
Paid for itself itself in 6 hours


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

canuck92 said:


> Man, what got me was i got my statement in the mail 2 days ago an saw $2,548 charge to it from an ikea in quebec. Then it showed the 2548 was put back into my account. It was dates july 27.
> So i called the cc company told me it was compramised and there was a note for it innthe fraud department and they will send me a new one.
> So i said to the guy this happend almost a month ago, why didnt you guys call me ? Lol basically just said are bad sorry guy.
> 
> I never really did any online shopping untill about 2 years ago, i just did my first e-transfer yesterday and i didnt get an email address untill 2013 lmao. Needless to say im a bit behind with todays tech.











Go to your bank's website and enable "notifications." That way, the bank will notify you of any suspicious activity. You can get e-mail notifications or text messages.

My bank sends me text messages if they suspect something fishy. The text will say for example, "Are you trying to purchase $500 worth of camera equipment in London?" 
"Text 1 for yes or text 2 for no."


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Man, what got me was i got my statement in the mail 2 days ago an saw $2,548 charge to it from an ikea in quebec. Then it showed the 2548 was put back into my account. It was dates july 27.
> ...


Never knew that, thanks.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

canuck92 said:


> Never knew that, thanks.










You're welcome. It's actually "Alerts" at my bank's website. I just checked. Sorry for any confusion.

They send me a text message every Friday with my available bank balances. For my business account and the personal account. But I can have an alert sent daily if I want. I also have a transfer limit of like $1000 on any given day. So when I transfer a paycheck from the business acct. to the personal acct., I get a text message for that too.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Scotia you can set it up for all your cards debit too. It comes straight to your phone. TD is the same. I think they all do it you just log into your account and enable notifications.
I used it for debit cards I gave to guys working for me. If they made a purchase I knew in minutes, where they used it. If it wasn't business their pay was deducted for the amount. 
Had to give them something we worked so far from suppliers they needed something for the local hardware or Coop.
:smile::smile:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ken53 said:


> Scotia you can set it up for all your cards debit too. It comes straight to your phone. TD is the same. I think they all do it you just log into your account and enable notifications.
> I used it for debit cards I gave to guys working for me. If they made a purchase I knew in minutes, where they used it. If it wasn't business their pay was deducted for the amount.
> Had to give them something we worked so far from suppliers they needed something for the local hardware or Coop.
> :smile::smile:


if you give out cards, they should be prepaid gift cards with a spending limit, so 1 day when a guy is going to quit he doesnt spend thousands....and you have the headache of chasing him down and trying to get back $$$..just load the gift cards with $100.00 so thats the worse you will lose if all goes south..all major credit cards have them..


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if you give out cards, they should be prepaid gift cards with a spending limit, so 1 day when a guy is going to quit he doesnt spend thousands....and you have the headache of chasing him down and trying to get back $$$..just load the gift cards with $100.00 so thats the worse you will lose if all goes south..all major credit cards have them..


Sht

That's why I did it with Debit cards I could setup the Daily limit at $100.00. They signed a form allowing me to deduct non business purchases from their pay.

You have to trust people a certain amount. Back in in the late eighties and early nineties I managed for companies. I carried company cards with $70,000.00 limits on them. They treated me the same then, personal spending came out of my pay.
:wink::wink:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Not Amazon, and not drunk, but you would think I was! $22 from the hvac supply house. Fricking awesome though!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Not Amazon, and not drunk, but you would think I was! $22 from the hvac supply house. Fricking awesome though!



Yeah, until you lose that bit! Some of our heating guys have those and they lose them occasionally. Pretty sure they just charge them to their vans though lolz.


I just keep a 5/16" in my impact and then I have some bits in my left pocket but in my lighter pocket I have a 3/8" and a t25 so I can always easily get them.




.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Not Amazon, and not drunk, but you would think I was! $22 from the hvac supply house. Fricking awesome though!


Yep, those are great. Most screws on hvac systems are 1/4” and 5/16” so I have a few of those bits. $22 is a little steep though, shop around if you need more.

https://www.amazon.com/Malco-MSHC-R...ocphy=9031594&hvtargid=pla-569775040055&psc=1


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Yep, those are great. Most screws on hvac systems are 1/4” and 5/16” so I have a few of those bits. $22 is a little steep though, shop around if you need more.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Malco-MSHC-R...ocphy=9031594&hvtargid=pla-569775040055&psc=1


This was the 6” shank


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> This was the 6” shank


Yep, 6” shank are more expensive. I always have to remind my brother “those bits are for service not installs”.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Not Amazon, and not drunk, but you would think I was! $22 from the hvac supply house. Fricking awesome though!


Hummm, great idea, but seems like the square shaft goes too far into the bit. Maybe grind down the shaft so the nut/bit doesn’t round off over time.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

$6 for the short and $17 for the 6" at acme tools. I have the short one. Another bit that is my favorite ever is the milwaukee double ended bit with philips and T25. https://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/milwaukee-48-32-4312. With that in my impact driver I pretty much never need to find another bit.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Hummm, great idea, but seems like the square shaft goes too far into the bit. Maybe grind down the shaft so the nut/bit doesn’t round off over time.


It’s deep enough for shouldered screws, vent screws and SS 5/16 that I commonly use. The beauty of it is being able to clean all the metal dust out of it.


----------



## zeniaspell (Jun 9, 2021)

Welding today is widely used not only in industry but also in other areas. With its help, metal elements can be firmly connected. I use electrode welding. Electrode welding has many advantages compared to the same MIG/MAG and TIG methods. In principle, almost all metals can be welded using electrode welding. It is widely used in pipeline, construction, and construction applications. Manual arc welding considers the type of weld and its position on the plane, whether it is an elevated structure or vertically rising seams. I have a lot of experience, so I use all my skills very deftly. I want to advise you How to Become a Welder: The Definitive Guide (2021 Updated) , where you will learn how to become a welder and how much you will earn, how you can use it.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

HOW WOULD YOU KNOW SINCE YOU CANNOT READ SIMPLE ENGLISH !
PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS ONLY !


----------



## MollyPeake (Jul 22, 2021)

I am winning this contest. Check it out. I don't know what I was thinking about when I was ordering that. But as my friends were telling me, I decided that I need such kind of kit if I ever get in a hurricane, lol. They said that I was paranoid that night. Well, no regrets, the thing works very well! It seems that mixing mushrooms and spirits was not the most brilliant idea that I ever had in my life.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Not Amazon but:
Had drinks one Friday night, I must have been hungry and ordered BK from Uber, cuz next morning I went outside and there was a “Burger King” bag sitting on my front porch.. funny thing is the raccoons didn’t even want to eat that crap..
what a waste, with delivery and tip it was about $20 for whopper combo. I must have been drunk cuz I almost never order Food delivery and I’d not pay for that for a whopper combo.

side note:
Once I smelled something rotting in my kitchen, I found moldy food in the microwave(which I almost never use), I must have heated something and gone to bed.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> ...........
> Once I smelled something rotting in my kitchen, I found moldy food in the microwave(which I almost never use), I must have heated something and gone to bed.



I find food I forgot about in my microwave all the time.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

ironandfire said:


> These little things have come along way. I was going for the AHP 160st which is $100 cheaper. Apparently they're sold out.
> Hell, even the Harbor Freight units get decent reports. As far as longevity, I can't answer that but will keep you posted.
> Have tools will travel.


I like your sticker


----------

